# هل كلمة العالم فى جملة :دخل الموت الى العالم معناها ____ ؟



## +إيرينى+ (8 يونيو 2013)

*هل جملة دخل الموت الى العالم بحسد إبليس 

معناها إن مافيش حاجة ماتت خالص قبل ما آدم يخطأ ؟؟

يعنى الحيوانات ما كانتش بتموت ؟؟؟

خاااااااااااااالص ؟؟؟

أم كانت الحيوانات بتموت ؟؟؟قبل الخطية 

يعنى السؤال بصيغة تانية :

هل كلمة العالم فى الجملة الأولى تشير الى العالم أجمع أم للعالم البشرى فقط

ياريت تشاركوا فى الاستطلاع و نتناقش بالعقل

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يونيو 2013)

أنا إيرينى السادس عشر 

سليلة الحسب و النسب

ماحدش يكتب لى تعليق واحد






[YOUTUBE]aPCVowOz5G0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يونيو 2013)




----------



## white.angel (9 يونيو 2013)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*تخيلى عرفت ان الموضوع بتاعك اول ماقريت عنوانه بره *
*هرجع اتفلسف وارد عليك بكره *​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يونيو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *تخيلى عرفت ان الموضوع بتاعك اول ماقريت عنوانه بره *
> *هرجع اتفلسف وارد عليك بكره *​


*
أوكيه

يا صبر أييووووووووووووووووووووووووب​*


----------



## soso a (9 يونيو 2013)

اعتقد العالم يعنى العالم اجمع 

لان الحيوانات و النباتات و الحشرات و و و

لانها كلهما مخلوقه لخدمه الانسان وعلشان الانسان فلما مات الانسان فى الخطيه هى نزلت تخدمه على الارض 

متاااااابعه 

ومش تزعلى قوى يا ايرينى السادس عشر اهو جه ردين اهو والباقيه انشالله جايه يجعل قدامنا فتحت خير عليكى  ههههههههههه



​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> اعتقد العالم يعنى العالم اجمع
> 
> لان الحيوانات و النباتات و الحشرات و و و
> 
> ...


*

طيب يا سوسا شاركى فى الاستطلاع :act23:

مش بمشاركة بس

هههههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## soso a (9 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> طيب يا سوسا شاركى فى الاستطلاع :act23:
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه

ناو عرفت ليه الناس خايفه تدخل تشارك 

تامر يا باشا حاضر


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ناو عرفت ليه الناس خايفه تدخل تشارك
> 
> تامر يا باشا حاضر


*
طب تصدقى أنا متأكدة إنك لسة ما عرفتيش

يمكن تعرفى كمان 3 أو 4 أيام هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## soso a (9 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> طب تصدقى أنا متأكدة إنك لسة ما عرفتيش
> 
> يمكن تعرفى كمان 3 أو 4 أيام هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*



ههههههههههههههههههه

ماعرفتش ايه سبب عدم دخلهم 

ماشى نشوف ان عشنا ولم يتم قطع الكهرباء متابعيين مش ورانا حاجه 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## white.angel (9 يونيو 2013)

*بصى يا ايرينى ... لاول وهله هنقول لا ... الموت اكيد مكنش فى العالم كله ... حيوان ونبات وانسان ..*

*طيب تعالى نفكر بصوت عالى  ..*
*مش الحيوانات ... بتعيش على سلاسل غذائيه ... بتتغذى فيها على بعض ... حسب ترتيب الممالك ... معنى كدة ان الحيوانات كانت بتموت ... يأما لو مكانتش بتموت ... هل كان لها اسلوب غذائى اخر .. *
*دة اول سؤال بخصوص الحيوان !!*

*تانى سؤال .. بخصوص الانسان ..*
*هل ادم كان مخلوق خالد .. ولا كان هيموت وينتقل للملكوت .. وجنة عدن ما الا مكان زى تدريب على الحياه الملائكيه .. ؟؟ هل الكتاب كان يقصد موت الجسد ... ام موت النفس ... ؟؟ ودخل الموت الى العالم ... هل كان يقصد ان الانسان خلود سيتوقف وهيموت .. ولا علاقته بالله هتنقطع ويموت وهو حى ... *

*دة التانى ... *

*اما بخصوص النباتات ... مش هقولك غير ..*
*ماذنب النباتات فى الموضوع دة :smile01*

*معنديش اى اجابه على ولا سؤال :thnk0001: ... بس قولت اطرح افكار ممكن نناقشها :t23:*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 يونيو 2013)

white.angel قال:


> *بصى يا ايرينى ... لاول وهله هنقول لا ... الموت اكيد مكنش فى العالم كله ... حيوان ونبات وانسان ..*
> 
> *طيب تعالى نفكر بصوت عالى  ..*
> *مش الحيوانات ... بتعيش على سلاسل غذائيه ... بتتغذى فيها على بعض ... حسب ترتيب الممالك ... معنى كدة ان الحيوانات كانت بتموت ... يأما لو مكانتش بتموت ... هل كان لها اسلوب غذائى اخر .. *
> ...


*

بالنسلة للحيوان :
لأ هو حكاية لو ما كانتش الحيوانات بتموت __ يبقى إيه لازمة التكاثر و الانجاب ؟؟؟

بالنسبة للنبات :
هو إيه دا اللى ذنب النبات ؟؟؟؟؟ مايموتوا و لا يموتوا هههههههههههههههههههههههه

نيجى بأة بالنسبة للانسان :
الكتاب كان يقصد موت كله (بس هو آدم فهم ؟؟؟)*


----------



## خادم البتول (10 يونيو 2013)

"*العالم أجمع*" وليس عالم البشر فقط.. موت الحيوان والنبات ليس موت وإنما "فساد"، وده اسمه "*الفساد الطبيعي*" حسب شرح القديس أثناسيوس، لأن كل ما هو مخلوق من عدم إلى العدم يعود، فهو بالتالي انحلال وفناء أو "فساد" طبيعي، وليس "موت" بالمعنى الاصطلاحي للكلمة. الاستثناء الوحيد من الفساد الطبيعي كان آدم، وده نفسه كان جزء من النعمة المشمولة في "صورة الله ومثاله"، وهو أنه لا يفسد طبيعيا رغم خلقه من عدم، وإنما يبقى خالدا بروح الله وحسب صورته. إذن "*العالم أجمع*" كل شيء فيه كان ينحل ويفنى و"يفسد طبيعيا"، حتى ظهر آدم القابل لـ"الموت" وهنا دخل الموت إلى العالم لأول مرة بحسد إبليس. وهنا الموت معناه الدقيق هو *انقطاع الروح الإنساني عن الروح الإلهي*، وده اللي حدث بالمعصية، وده اللي كان مستحيل أصلا يحدث قبل آدم لأن آدم هو الخلق الوحيد من جسد ونفس وروح وليس جسد ونفس فقط مثل الحيوان.


كده بينتهي رأيي، وللأسف مش ح اقدر أناقش، لكن بالتأكيد لسه فيه كلام كتير بخصوص معاني كلمات زي "الفساد" و"الموت" و"الخطية" وارتباط الثلاث كلمات دول تحديدا ببعض. الموضوع عموما فيه كلام كتير وشرح كتير و"مطبات" و"مزلقانات" كتير.  على أي حال ح اكتب رسالة تانية قصيرة على هامش الموضوع، أرجو حذفها لاحقا عن طريق المشرف إذا كانت بعيدة عن أهدافك وأهداف التوبيك، لكن أبقا خلـّصت ذمتي من ناحية الموضوع ده. 


* * *​


----------



## خادم البتول (10 يونيو 2013)

بعيدا عن التباس معاني الموت والفساد وغيرها، ما زال عندنا إشكال بالطبع: ماذا عن المخلوقات *العاقلة *الأخرى "*قبل*" آدم؟ ماذا على سبيل المثال عن الملائكة والشياطين وماذا عن موقفهم "الروحي" من "*الموت*" إذا كانوا هم أصلا من طبيعة روحية؟ الإشكال ده بيتعمق وبيظهر بوضوح أكثر أمام نظرية "*الأرض الصغيرة*"، واللي بتقول إن عمر الإنسانية حسب الكتاب هو فقط 6 آلاف سنة، وده بالطبع يتناقض مع العلم ومع حفائر وآثار إنسانية تعود لعشرات الآلاف من السنين. لكن ح اكتفي هنا فقط بالعناوين: ابحثي ـ إذا مهتمة ـ عن نظرية الأرض الصغيرة والرد عليها، أو بالأحرى *الردود *عليها. ابحثي عن *سر العدد الأول *في سفر التكوين وعلاقته بكل ما بعده.. هل ممكن على سبيل المثال يكون فيه "*فرق زمني*" بين العدد الأول والعدد الثاني؟ ابحثي ليه الأرض بتظهر فجأة في العدد الثاني "خربة وخالية"، ثم يتم ذكرها بعد كده وكأنها أول مرة، وكأن "التكوين" هو بالإحرى "*إعادة *تكوين"، وكأن الأرض والسماء اللي بيحكي عنهم السفر هم بالأحرى "*أرض جديدة وسماء جديدة*"، وبالتالي نحن فقط في "*دورة*" من "دورات الخلق".. (فيه شواهد بتدعم النظرية دي في دانيال ـ وغيره ـ على ما أذكر). 


*الخلاصة *هنا ـ وده اللي يخص سؤالك ـ هي إن "حسد إبليس" وبالتالي الجملة كلها ممكن يكون ليهم معنى *يختلف جذريا *عن المفهوم الشائع. ربما الحسد هنا مش ضد آدم، وإنما ضد *العليّ *ذاته (وأنت قلت في قلبك... أصير مثل العليّ)، وبالتالي ربما دخل الموت إلى العالم قبل خلق آدم نفسه، *بآلاف أو حتى ملايين السنين*! النظرية دي ضعيفة فيما يخص معنى "الحسد" المقصود، لأسباب كتابية، وإن كانت إجمالا قوية فيما يخص الخلق ونشأة الكون، بالإضافة إلى أنها مُرضية تماما من الناحية العلمية والأركيولوجية، وعلى أي حال ما زال "التكوين" تحديدا مليء بالأسرار!

* * *
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 يونيو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> "*العالم أجمع*" وليس عالم البشر فقط.. موت الحيوان والنبات ليس موت وإنما "فساد"، وده اسمه "*الفساد الطبيعي*" حسب شرح القديس أثناسيوس، لأن كل ما هو مخلوق من عدم إلى العدم يعود، فهو بالتالي انحلال وفناء أو "فساد" طبيعي، وليس "موت" بالمعنى الاصطلاحي للكلمة. الاستثناء الوحيد من الفساد الطبيعي كان آدم، وده نفسه كان جزء من النعمة المشمولة في "صورة الله ومثاله"، وهو أنه لا يفسد طبيعيا رغم خلقه من عدم، وإنما يبقى خالدا بروح الله وحسب صورته. إذن "*العالم أجمع*" كل شيء فيه كان ينحل ويفنى و"يفسد طبيعيا"، حتى ظهر آدم القابل لـ"الموت" وهنا دخل الموت إلى العالم لأول مرة بحسد إبليس. وهنا الموت معناه الدقيق هو *انقطاع الروح الإنساني عن الروح الإلهي*، وده اللي حدث بالمعصية، وده اللي كان مستحيل أصلا يحدث قبل آدم لأن آدم هو الخلق الوحيد من جسد ونفس وروح وليس جسد ونفس فقط مثل الحيوان.
> 
> 
> كده بينتهي رأيي، وللأسف مش ح اقدر أناقش، لكن بالتأكيد لسه فيه كلام كتير بخصوص معاني كلمات زي "الفساد" و"الموت" و"الخطية" وارتباط الثلاث كلمات دول تحديدا ببعض. الموضوع عموما فيه كلام كتير وشرح كتير و"مطبات" و"مزلقانات" كتير.  على أي حال ح اكتب رسالة تانية قصيرة على هامش الموضوع، أرجو حذفها لاحقا عن طريق المشرف إذا كانت بعيدة عن أهدافك وأهداف التوبيك، لكن أبقا خلـّصت ذمتي من ناحية الموضوع ده.
> ...



*يعنى الحيوانات كانت بتموت قبل خطية آدم و لا لأ؟؟​*


----------



## AdmanTios (10 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> هل كلمة العالم فى الجملة الأولى تشير الى العالم أجمع أم للعالم البشرى فقط
> 
> *



*موضوع رائع يدعو للبحث و التأمُل
مشكورة أختنا الباشمهندسة أولاً

أعتقد بأن هذه الكلمة المذكورة تُشير
إلي العالم أجمع بالقطع و ليس للبشرية فقط

إستناداً إلي الآيه " الله خلق الإنسان لعدم الموت،
وجعله على صورة أزليته، لكن بحسد إبليس دخل
الموت إلى العالم " التي تُشير إلي خلق الإنسان

و التفسير المُصاحب لها و ما تبعتُه هذه الآيه
كأول دليل علي إشارة الكلمة للعالم أجمع

و بالإستناد أيضاً علي الآيه " ترَنَّمِي أَيَّتُهَا السَّمَاوَاتُ
لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ فَعَلَ. اِهْتِفِي يَا أَسَافِلَ الأَرْضِ. أَشِيدِي
أَيَّتُهَا الْجِبَالُ تَرَنُّمًا، الْوَعْرُ وَكُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ فِيهِ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ
قَدْ فَدَى يَعْقُوبَ، وَفِي إِسْرَائِيلَ تَمَجَّدَ " إش 23:44

و أيضاً الأمثلة الكثيرة التي إستخدمها شخص
رب المجد إشارة عن النباتات بل و الحيوانات أيضاً

كمثل " الخروف الضال " و أيضاً مثل " حبة الخردل "
" و السنبلة و القمح " و " شجرة التين " ....

كلها أمثلة ضربها لنا شخص رب المجد ليُظهر
مدي إرتباط الإنسان و جميع صنعة يدي رب المجد .

ما طرحتُه هو مدي قناعتي فقط أختنا الغالية
أسعد بالنقاش و التحاور ....... مودتي و إحترامي*


----------



## خادم البتول (10 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى الحيوانات كانت بتموت قبل خطية آدم و لا لأ؟؟​*




أيوه يا إيريني ده رأيي، لأسباب عديدة أهمها مبدأ التطور ونظرية الأرض الصغيرة وغيرها، حاولت أشرحه من زاوية مختلفة وبدون الدخول في تفاصيل كتير، لكن طبعا الرأي الثاني كمان مطروح وقوي، وكله بيتوقف على تفسير آيات معينة في الكتاب، أهمها روميه 5 عدد 12، بالإضافة طبعا لما ورد في "التكوين" نفسه. 

*نصيحة*: أي مناقشة "جادة" في الموضوع ده ممكن يكون فيها مواد قابلة للانفجار.. بالتالي ياريت تاخدي الأصوات اللي انتي عايزاها *من سكات *وبعدين تشطـّبي وتروّحي ع البيت دوغري، ما تبصيش حتى وراكي. :smile01

* * *
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2013)

*اعتقد والله اعلم علي قد تفكيري المحدود 
ودخل الموت الي العالم 
مش مقصود بيها 
الموت الجسد انما الموت هنا مقصود بيه السقوط

بحسد ابليس 
يعني هما ماتوا لما اكلوا من شجره معرفه الخير والشر 
وده بعد اغراء الحيه 


 دي وجه نظري مش اكتر 

*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (10 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هل جملة دخل الموت الى العالم بحسد إبليس *
> 
> *معناها إن مافيش حاجة ماتت خالص قبل ما آدم يخطأ ؟؟*
> 
> ...


مش عارفا يا إيرو إنتى بتفكرى فى حجات  غريبه اوى مخى ميحاولش اصلا  يتعب نفسه و يفكر فيها--
 ههههههههههههههههههه
 المهم يا ستى لما استشرت مخى فى الموضوع ده هو فاهم الجمله دى إزاى--  طلع فاهمها روحيا---
 يعنى إيه-- يعنى يقصد الموت الروحى----
 موت الجسد ده شىء و موت الروح ده شىء تانى--
 كثير فى الكتاب المقدس تلاحظى بتكلم  فى موت الروح--و كثير الناس دايما تتلغبط و تفتكره موت الجسد--
 الجسد فانى له بدايه و نهايه من التراب الذى خلقه الله-- لكن الروح دى نفخه من روح الله للحياه---
 إما تكمل مع الله و لا تموت ابدا--او تموت و تعيش فى جحيم إلى المنتهى---
 فكل الكائناتمن النباتات و الحيوانات و الحشرات و الاسماك و الطيور و الإنسان  من التراب و الى التراب-- لكن الروح هى التى يتكلم فيها  فى هذه الايه...

 و هنا بئا يقصد  بكلمه العالم  مش العالم  الى هو الارض و الحواء و الشمس و المايه و الحيوانات-- لا يقصد عالم روح البشر---او عالم حياه البشر--
( مش كل كلمه  باخدها بمعناها الفعلى-- يعنى ممكن انا و عيلتى و اصحابى ده اقول عليه عالمى-- انا و افكارى و احلامى ده اقول عليه عالمى) فهو لا يقصد العالم الى فهمتيه من حيوانات و نباتات--
 هو يتكلم عن روح الإنسان--
 ده عقلى الكسلان الخملان هو الى قال لى كدا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2013)

*تصدقى بأية ؟
هتصدقى ان شاء الله ...ان الموضوع دة كان فى بالى من حوالى أسبوعين
وكنت ناوى افتحه سؤال فى قسم الأسئلة - لولا أنك سبقتى 
وكنت ناوى أضع لك فى الأستفتاء علامة على
( لا أعرف ويهُمُنى أن أعرف )
فأتضح لى ان مافيش حد عارف وكلها آراء شخصية وتكهنات ورؤى مختلفة 
بالأضافة الى " نظريات " أعتقد ان كلها فلسفية بحتة 
تعيشى وتعقدينا 
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 يونيو 2013)

الخطيه دخلت الى العالم اجمع 
ربنا قال فى الكتاب المقدس اجرة الخطيه هى موت 
يعنى قبل الخطيه مفيش موت لا جسدى ولا روحى 
حواء قبل الخطيه كان بيقول عنها الكتاب المقدس 
امرأه لأنها من امرءا اخذت 
بعد الخطيه بقى اسمها حواء ام كل حى 

بالنسبه للحيونات 
طبعا كانت اكيد مش هتموت لان كل الحيونات كانت اليفه 
واللا مش هيقدر ادم كان يعيش وسطهم 
لكن بعد الخطيه تغيرت طبيعة الحيونات 
احب احيكى ايرينى على الموضوع الجميل دا 
وهو دعوه للتفكير


----------



## geegoo (10 يونيو 2013)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد مع جميعكم
أعتقد الاجابة موجودة في تكملة الجملة من القداس الالهي
" و الموت الذي دخل الي العالم هزمته بالظهور المحي الذي لابنك الوحيد الجنس ربنا و الهنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح "
اذا الموت الذي دخل .. تم هزيمته بالتجسد الالهي
اذن فهو تم هزيمته في مجال محدد و هو مجال التجسد
اذن المقصود هو العالم البشري .. آدم و ذريته ...
ماذا عن باقي عناصر العالم ؟
هل هناك ما يثبت انها خارج مجال الموت الناتج عن الخطية ، و بالتالي هي مخلوقة في الاساس بدورة حياة محددة سلفا من قبل الله ، و لم تتأثر بحادث عدن  ؟؟
أعتقد أن هناك من الايات و الاحداث ما يقنعني بذلك
عن الجماد :
" السماوات تحدث بمجد الله و الفلك يخبر بعمل يديه ، يوم الي يوم يبدي قولا و ليل الي ليل يبدي علما "



  لوقا الأصحاح 19 العدد 40 فأجاب: «أقول لكم: إنه إن سكت هؤلاء ف*الحجارة* تصرخ!».
عن الحيوانات :
أعتقد مجرد استخدام حيوان ( بشروط معينة ) ليكون رمز لعمل الفداء و ذبيحة مقبولة قبل التجسد دليل واضح علي خروج الحيوانات من دائرة الموت
حتي الحيوان الذي استخدمه الشيطان في حيلته ( الحية ) لم يأخذ حكما بالموت عند سرد الاحكام بل بلعنة محددة ( تغيير في اسلوب الحياة ) ...
هذا في رأيي لأنه لم يكن مخلوقا للخلود من البداية ...
عن النباتات :
 مفيش مثال حاضر في ذهني حاليا
شكرا لدعوتك و لموضوعك الجميل 
تم التصويت


----------



## aymonded (10 يونيو 2013)

عموماً باختصار أن كل هذه ستبقى في حيز الآراء لسبب واحد أننا لم نعاين ولم نرى الوضع الذي كان فيه آدم والخليقة قبل السقوط، وكيف كانت ستستمر قبل حادثة الخطية والخروج من محضر الله الحي، فعلى وجه الدقة لن نكون بقادرين على التحديد، وطبعاً في آراء بتقول أن الديناصورات وغيرها من الحيوانات الضخمة المنقرضة كانت قبل ظهور البشرية وانقرضت وماتت كلها، ومن هنا يقول البعض أن الحيوانات كانت بتموت، وربما جعل الله هذا كعلامة لآدم ليفهم طبيعة الموت الذي يعمل بالفساد، طبعاً ده مجرد رأي رأيته للبعض، غير أنه غير معلوم آدم عاش كام سنة قبل السقوط !!! وأشياء أخرى كثيرة لا نقدر أن نحدد فيها شيء أو نستقرّ على رأي معين قاطع، لذلك كل الآراء السابقة لا نقدر أن نؤكدها أو ننفيها، وكل واحد يركن لما يرتاح له من رأي لأن لكل واحد وجهة نظر يعتد بها، ولكن من منا في النهاية يستطيع أن يؤكد شيء !!! 
المهم عرفنا أن حينما يفقد الإنسان النعمة ويخرج من محضر الله يعتليه الفساد ولا يصلح لشيء، لأن نعمة الله هي من تحفظنا في الخلود والحياة الأبدية، وأن بسبب السقوط تغيرت الطبيعة كلها مع كل شيء فيها وطالها الفساد ولم تعد جنة للإنسان، بل تعانده على طول الوقت وتتحرك ضده... كونوا معافين
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 يونيو 2013)

*لأ دا إنتوا عايزين قاعدة 

شوية و راجعة لكم*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> اعتقد العالم يعنى العالم اجمع
> 
> لان الحيوانات و النباتات و الحشرات و و و
> 
> ...



*
نزلت ؟؟؟؟؟

نزلت منين لفين ؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 يونيو 2013)

AdmanTios قال:


> *موضوع رائع يدعو للبحث و التأمُل
> مشكورة أختنا الباشمهندسة أولاً
> 
> أعتقد بأن هذه الكلمة المذكورة تُشير
> ...



*قصدك إن الحيوانات كمان ما كانتش بتموت ؟؟؟؟؟؟

معقولة ؟؟؟؟

أومال آدم فهم إزاى كلمة موتا تموت لما ربنا قالها له ؟؟؟؟؟

و إيه تفسيرك للحفريات اللى أُكتشف إنها ماتت قبل التاريخ بمئات الآلاف من السنين ؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 يونيو 2013)

خادم البتول قال:


> أيوه يا إيريني ده رأيي، لأسباب عديدة أهمها مبدأ التطور ونظرية الأرض الصغيرة وغيرها، حاولت أشرحه من زاوية مختلفة وبدون الدخول في تفاصيل كتير، لكن طبعا الرأي الثاني كمان مطروح وقوي، وكله بيتوقف على تفسير آيات معينة في الكتاب، أهمها روميه 5 عدد 12، بالإضافة طبعا لما ورد في "التكوين" نفسه.
> 
> *نصيحة*: أي مناقشة "جادة" في الموضوع ده ممكن يكون فيها مواد قابلة للانفجار.. بالتالي ياريت تاخدي الأصوات اللي انتي عايزاها *من سكات *وبعدين تشطـّبي وتروّحي ع البيت دوغري، ما تبصيش حتى وراكي. :smile01
> 
> ...


*
إنت حيرتنى يا خادم 

إنت بتقول العالم أجمع و فى نفس الوقت بتقول كانت الحيوانات بتموت قبل خطية آدم 

فسر بس بإختصار إن أمكن*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اعتقد والله اعلم علي قد تفكيري المحدود
> ودخل الموت الي العالم
> مش مقصود بيها
> الموت الجسد انما الموت هنا مقصود بيه السقوط
> ...


*
برضوا عايزة منك توضيح واضح و محدد

إنت تعتقد إن الحيوانات كانت بتموت قبل خطية آدم و لا لأ؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> مش عارفا يا إيرو إنتى بتفكرى فى حجات  غريبه اوى مخى ميحاولش اصلا  يتعب نفسه و يفكر فيها--
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> المهم يا ستى لما استشرت مخى فى الموضوع ده هو فاهم الجمله دى إزاى--  طلع فاهمها روحيا---
> يعنى إيه-- يعنى يقصد الموت الروحى----
> ...


*
ما هو مخك دا كدة يقصد إن دا العالم البشرى 

أة على الأقل اللى فهمته من مشاركتك*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (10 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> برضوا عايزة منك توضيح واضح و محدد
> 
> إنت تعتقد إن الحيوانات كانت بتموت قبل خطية آدم و لا لأ؟*


* بصي انا هفكر بصوت عالي 
اولا هرجع اقول مفهوم الموت هنا 
موت روحي مش جسدي 
يعني الانسان مات وحس بالعري بعد ما اكل من شجره معرفه الخير والشر 
نيجي بقي للحيوان 
اليه كانت بتتكلم واقنعت حواء انها تجرب الشجره 
وبعد كده الحيه اتلعنت وده كمان هسميه موت روحي للحيوان 


اعتقد والله اعلم ان الحيوان قبل كده كن في مكانه اعلي من مكانته الحالي 
اذا فهو يموت
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تصدقى بأية ؟
> هتصدقى ان شاء الله ...ان الموضوع دة كان فى بالى من حوالى أسبوعين
> وكنت ناوى افتحه سؤال فى قسم الأسئلة - لولا أنك سبقتى
> وكنت ناوى أضع لك فى الأستفتاء علامة على
> ...


*
مصدقة طبعا

هى فعلا أمور فلسفية __ بس ما يمنعش إن إحنا نحاول نفكر و نطابق أفكارنا ديه مع العلم

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> الخطيه دخلت الى العالم اجمع
> ربنا قال فى الكتاب المقدس اجرة الخطيه هى موت
> يعنى قبل الخطيه مفيش موت لا جسدى ولا روحى
> حواء قبل الخطيه كان بيقول عنها الكتاب المقدس
> ...



*جبتى منين إن الحيوانات كانت أليفة ؟؟؟؟؟

مكتوبة فين فى الكتاب المقدس؟؟

مكتوبة فين فى أحد كتب العلماء على الأقل ؟؟؟؟

_________________________________

و لنفرض إنها أليفة

يعنى كانت بتاكل نباتات 

الللللللل

يعنى النباتات كانت بتموت أهيه ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 يونيو 2013)

geegoo قال:


> سلام و نعمة رب المجد مع جميعكم
> أعتقد الاجابة موجودة في تكملة الجملة من القداس الالهي
> " و الموت الذي دخل الي العالم هزمته بالظهور المحي الذي لابنك الوحيد الجنس ربنا و الهنا و مخلصنا يسوع المسيح "
> اذا الموت الذي دخل .. تم هزيمته بالتجسد الالهي
> ...


*
أميل لهذا الرأى 
و إن كانت لى أسباب أخرى ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 يونيو 2013)

aymonded قال:


> عموماً باختصار أن كل هذه ستبقى في حيز الآراء لسبب واحد أننا لم نعاين ولم نرى الوضع الذي كان فيه آدم والخليقة قبل السقوط، وكيف كانت ستستمر قبل حادثة الخطية والخروج من محضر الله الحي، فعلى وجه الدقة لن نكون بقادرين على التحديد، وطبعاً في آراء بتقول أن الديناصورات وغيرها من الحيوانات الضخمة المنقرضة كانت قبل ظهور البشرية وانقرضت وماتت كلها، ومن هنا يقول البعض أن الحيوانات كانت بتموت، وربما جعل الله هذا كعلامة لآدم ليفهم طبيعة الموت الذي يعمل بالفساد، طبعاً ده مجرد رأي رأيته للبعض، غير أنه غير معلوم آدم عاش كام سنة قبل السقوط !!! وأشياء أخرى كثيرة لا نقدر أن نحدد فيها شيء أو نستقرّ على رأي معين قاطع، لذلك كل الآراء السابقة لا نقدر أن نؤكدها أو ننفيها، وكل واحد يركن لما يرتاح له من رأي لأن لكل واحد وجهة نظر يعتد بها، ولكن من منا في النهاية يستطيع أن يؤكد شيء !!!
> المهم عرفنا أن حينما يفقد الإنسان النعمة ويخرج من محضر الله يعتليه الفساد ولا يصلح لشيء، لأن نعمة الله هي من تحفظنا في الخلود والحياة الأبدية، وأن بسبب السقوط تغيرت الطبيعة كلها مع كل شيء فيها وطالها الفساد ولم تعد جنة للإنسان، بل تعانده على طول الوقت وتتحرك ضده... كونوا معافين
> ​


*
تمام يا ريس

بس دا يمنعش المناقشة فى المواضيع ديه 

و لازم حتما و بتا نكون جاهزين للرد على الملحدين 

و أكيد إنت عارف الملحدين بيقولوا إيه فى النقطة ديه

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 يونيو 2013)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> * بصي انا هفكر بصوت عالي
> اولا هرجع اقول مفهوم الموت هنا
> موت روحي مش جسدي
> يعني الانسان مات وحس بالعري بعد ما اكل من شجره معرفه الخير والشر
> ...


*
حيرتنى

إذن كان المفروض تكتب فى الاستطلاع : العالم أجمع 

مش كدة ؟؟​*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 يونيو 2013)

*بغض النظر عن انى اول واحدة صوتلك بانى لا اعرف ولا يهمنى انى اعرف .. انطلاقًا من مبدأ اشترى دماغى و صحتى بالدنيا:smil12:

بس فيه حاجة مغرية فى الموضوع للرد عليه و بصراحة بقالنا كتير متخانقناش :yahoo: 

الموت المقصود كان نتيجة الخطية .. فلو الانسان هو المخطئ بغواية الحية .. ايه ذنب باقى الحيوانات ؟؟ اكيد موتهم مش نتيجة للخطية و إلا كان الله ظالم و أخد باقى الخليقة فى الرجلين و بذنب آدم و حوا و الحية ... و الله ليس بظالم .. 

و سؤالك مرتبط بسؤال تانى فى نفس المجال .. لو الحيوانات ماتت بعد خطية آدم بس .. يبقى هى كمان المفروض كان ليها مجد و كرامة و مكان فى الملكوت قبل السقوط و بالتالى الفداء المفروض يتضمنها و بعد المجئ الثانى الحيوانات تدخل إلى فرح سيدنا .. 

كفاية عليكى كدة :smil12:
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *جبتى منين إن الحيوانات كانت أليفة ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> مكتوبة فين فى الكتاب المقدس؟؟
> 
> ...




الحيونات كانت اليفه بدليل وجود ادم وسطها 
انا مقولتش الكتاب المقدس قال كده 

النباتات بتموت لأن الحيونات بتاكلها ايوه طبعا 
اومال ادم كان بياكل ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ربنا قاله من جميع شجر الجنه تأكل


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> هى فعلا أمور فلسفية __ بس ما يمنعش إن إحنا نحاول نفكر و نطابق أفكارنا ديه مع العلم
> *


*علم ؟؟؟ علم أية ؟
يعنى دلوقتى لما أروح أشترى جوز فراخ أقول للمعلم أستنى كدة
ياترى الفرخة دة مكتوب عليها الموت قبل ما آكلها ؟
والا هى تتاكل علشان اتكتب عليها الموت ؟
وألا أطبق على عشة الفراخ نظرية " الأرض الصغيرة " ؟!!
أقولك ...أنتى حلال فيكى كلمة " يُغلق "
:a63: 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *بغض النظر عن انى اول واحدة صوتلك بانى لا اعرف ولا يهمنى انى اعرف .. انطلاقًا من مبدأ اشترى دماغى و صحتى بالدنيا:smil12:
> 
> بس فيه حاجة مغرية فى الموضوع للرد عليه و بصراحة بقالنا كتير متخانقناش :yahoo:
> 
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لأ كملى

*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لأ كملى
> 
> *



*لا انتى كدة طمعانة فيا :smil12:

هكمل اما افوق و اخلص اللى ورايا و اما افهم انتى عايزة توصلى لايه من ورا الكلام دة !! 

مش برتاحلك لا انتى ولا لاسئلتك :t32:*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *علم ؟؟؟ علم أية ؟
> يعنى دلوقتى لما أروح أشترى جوز فراخ أقول للمعلم أستنى كدة
> ياترى الفرخة دة مكتوب عليها الموت قبل ما آكلها ؟
> والا هى تتاكل علشان اتكتب عليها الموت ؟
> ...



*يا أستاذنا إفهمنى 

أنا كل اللى أقصده 

إن فيه حفريات عمرها مئات الآلاف من السنين و يمكن ملايين

مش دا علم و لا إسمه إيه دا ؟؟

يعنى إيه المشكلة إن إحنا نناقش أفكارنا مع الأبحاث ديه

و خاصة إنها مثبتة علميا 

اللى إنت ما تعرفهوش إن إحنا كنا بناخد إن الحيوانات ما كانتش بتموت قبل الخطية فى مدارس الأحد

و كان كل سؤالى للخادمة وقتها : عرفتى منين ؟؟؟؟؟

و هى ما عرفتش تجاوب
_______________________

و الدليل على إن كلامى صح إن ماريا قالت إن الحيوانات كانت نباتية

و ديه برضوا إتقالت فى مدارس الأحد

و مش عارفة فين مصدرها بصراحة

دا غير إن النباتات ماتت هى كمان
*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 يونيو 2013)

*اول مرة اعرف ان فيه أسد نباتى  *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> الحيونات كانت اليفه بدليل وجود ادم وسطها
> انا مقولتش الكتاب المقدس قال كده
> 
> النباتات بتموت لأن الحيونات بتاكلها ايوه طبعا
> ...



*لأ بعد إذنك يعنى 

آدم كان ليه هيبته قبل السقوط

طيب هأديكى مثال لشخص تحت الآلام مثلنا
*
[YOUTUBE]Z8iU9y-_afE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]Xe0i7Hx5y38[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اول مرة اعرف ان فيه أسد نباتى  *



*وقعتى يا حلوة

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يعنى كان بياكل لحوم

يعنى الحيوانات كانت بتموت قبل الخطية ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (10 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *وقعتى يا حلوة
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...



*يعجبنى فيكى قوة ملاحظتك :t32: .. هو انا كنت قولت حاجة تانية ؟؟؟ :a82:*



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *
> الموت المقصود كان نتيجة الخطية .. فلو الانسان هو المخطئ بغواية الحية .. ايه ذنب باقى الحيوانات ؟؟ اكيد موتهم مش نتيجة للخطية و إلا كان الله ظالم و أخد باقى الخليقة فى الرجلين و بذنب آدم و حوا و الحية ... و الله ليس بظالم ..
> *



*اذا كنت بقولك اكيد ربنا مش هياخدهم بذنب البشر .. و بالتالى موتهم مش سببه الخطية لانهم مالهمش ذنب .. و بالتالى فيه اكتشاف اسمه سلسلة غذائية .. و كل كائن بيتغذى على كائن غيره .. فالنتيجة النهائية .. ان مثلا الاسد مكنش صايم قبل السقوط و بالتالى الغزال اللى بياكله دة كدة مات .. 

لكن هل الحيوانات كانت بتشيخ و تكبر فى الجنة قبل السقوط و تموت نتيجة الشيخوخة !! محدش يقدر يفتى فيها .. بس برضه مينفعش نقول ان الحيوانات بقت بتكبر نتيجة للخطية !! و هى مالها .. يعنى الحية تتسحب من لسانها و تغوى حواء .. و حواء تتسحب من لسانها و تقول لادم .. و ادم يغلط غلط عمره و يسمع كلام واحدة ست و ياكل من الشجرة .. و فى الاخر الحيوانات هى اللى تشيل الليلة ؟؟؟*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> مش دا علم و لا إسمه إيه دا ؟؟
> يعنى إيه المشكلة إن إحنا نناقش أفكارنا مع الأبحاث ديه
> و خاصة إنها مثبتة علميا *


 *[FONT=&quot]يا ايرينى بتانقشى أفكار والا الكتاب المقدس ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بما انه أفكار فى أفكار ...خدى عندك دول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]  وَمَا مِن دَآبَّةٍ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَلاَ طَائِرٍ يَطِيرُ بِجَنَاحَيْهِ إِلاَّ أُمَمٌ أَمْثَالُكُمْ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى الحيوانات والطيور أمم هى كمان بتموت وتعيش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وَمَا مِن دَآبَّةٍ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ إِلاَّ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ رِزْقُهَا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عارفة بيرزقها أزاى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيخليها تاكل دابة أخرى على الله رزقها هى كمان ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]مَّا مِن دَآبَّةٍ إِلاَّ هُوَ آخِذٌ بِنَاصِيَتِهَآ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى واخد باله منها ومراعيها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وَلِلَّهِ يَسْجُدُ مَا فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَمَا فِي ٱلأَرْضِ مِن دَآبَّةٍ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى الحيوانات كمان بتسجد وتصلى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أية رأيك فى الأفكار دى ؟؟.... فيها أجابات للى انتى عايزاه ؟[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]ياللا عيشى حياتك 
[/FONT]*​:yahoo:​[/FONT]


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لأ بعد إذنك يعنى
> 
> آدم كان ليه هيبته قبل السقوط
> 
> ...




معاكى ان ادم مختلف لأنه نائب الله فى الارض 
والحيونات كانت لخدمته 
طيب ايه اللى يثبت  من الكتاب المقدس  او التفاسير 
ان الحيونات كانت اكلة لحوم  مش عشب 
يعنى ايه اللى خلاكى مقتنعه اوى بالفكره دى


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 يونيو 2013)

اللى إنت ما تعرفهوش إن إحنا كنا بناخد إن الحيوانات ما كانتش بتموت قبل الخطية فى مدارس الأحد

و كان كل سؤالى للخادمة وقتها : عرفتى منين ؟؟؟؟؟

و هى ما عرفتش تجاوب

دا انتى مشاغبه قديمه بقى 

بس بجد حلو انك كنتى صغيره وبتفكرى التفكير دا فى 
حاجه حيرت المفسرين


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يونيو 2013)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *يعجبنى فيكى قوة ملاحظتك :t32: .. هو انا كنت قولت حاجة تانية ؟؟؟ :a82:*
> [/B]



*بطلى تريأة :gun:*



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *اذا كنت بقولك اكيد ربنا مش هياخدهم بذنب البشر .. و بالتالى موتهم مش سببه الخطية لانهم مالهمش ذنب .. و بالتالى فيه اكتشاف اسمه سلسلة غذائية .. و كل كائن بيتغذى على كائن غيره .. فالنتيجة النهائية .. ان مثلا الاسد مكنش صايم قبل السقوط و بالتالى الغزال اللى بياكله دة كدة مات ..
> *



*حلو*



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> لكن هل الحيوانات كانت بتشيخ و تكبر فى الجنة قبل السقوط و تموت نتيجة الشيخوخة !! محدش يقدر يفتى فيها ..
> [/B]



*ليه ما حدش يفتى يعنى ؟؟؟

أومال أنا قاعدة بأعمل إيه ؟؟؟
*



sha2awet 2alam قال:


> بس برضه مينفعش نقول ان الحيوانات بقت بتكبر نتيجة للخطية !! و هى مالها .. يعنى الحية تتسحب من لسانها و تغوى حواء .. و حواء تتسحب من لسانها و تقول لادم .. و ادم يغلط غلط عمره و يسمع كلام واحدة ست و ياكل من الشجرة .. و فى الاخر الحيوانات هى اللى تشيل الليلة ؟؟؟[/B]


*
ما يشيلوها و لا يشيلوها 

حواء ما إنسحبتش من لسانها 

هى يدوب أعطته فأكل 

الكتاب بيقول كدة :

6. فَرَاتِ الْمَرْاةُ انَّ الشَّجَرَةَ جَيِّدَةٌ لِلاكْلِ وَانَّهَا بَهِجَةٌ لِلْعُيُونِ وَانَّ الشَّجَرَةَ شَهِيَّةٌ لِلنَّظَرِ.فَاخَذَتْ مِنْ ثَمَرِهَا وَاكَلَتْ وَاعْطَتْ رَجُلَهَا ايْضا مَعَهَا فَاكَلَ.

ما أخدش غلوة فى إيديها

هههههههههههههه:smile01:smile01هههههههههههههههههههه
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يونيو 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]يا ايرينى بتانقشى أفكار والا الكتاب المقدس ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]بما انه أفكار فى أفكار ...خدى عندك دول[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]  وَمَا مِن دَآبَّةٍ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَلاَ طَائِرٍ يَطِيرُ بِجَنَاحَيْهِ إِلاَّ أُمَمٌ أَمْثَالُكُمْ[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يعنى الحيوانات والطيور أمم هى كمان بتموت وتعيش [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]وَمَا مِن دَآبَّةٍ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ إِلاَّ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ رِزْقُهَا[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عارفة بيرزقها أزاى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بيخليها تاكل دابة أخرى على الله رزقها هى كمان ..!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...



*إيه دا كله إيه دا كله 

على رأى المثل 
علمناهم الشحاتة سبقونا على الأبواب

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

أنا بأناقش الأفكار مع الكتاب

يعنى إيه ::

هل يوجد فى الكتاب المقدس إعتراض على أن الحيوانات كانت بتموت من ملايين السنين ؟؟؟؟؟:thnk0001:



*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> معاكى ان ادم مختلف لأنه نائب الله فى الارض
> والحيونات كانت لخدمته
> طيب ايه اللى يثبت  من الكتاب المقدس  او التفاسير
> ان الحيونات كانت اكلة لحوم  مش عشب
> يعنى ايه اللى خلاكى مقتنعه اوى بالفكره دى


*
الاثبات من الكتاب المقدس : لا يوجد 

و العكس كمان غير موجود


يبقى من حقنا نفكر : إيه الأقرب للمنطق*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> اللى إنت ما تعرفهوش إن إحنا كنا بناخد إن الحيوانات ما كانتش بتموت قبل الخطية فى مدارس الأحد
> 
> و كان كل سؤالى للخادمة وقتها : عرفتى منين ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



*طول عمرهم مسمينى أروبة لغاية وقت قريب 

بعدين تحول اللقب الى مصطولة هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *ما هو مخك دا كدة يقصد إن دا العالم البشرى *
> 
> *أة على الأقل اللى فهمته من مشاركتك*


*لا - مش قاصدى إنه العالم البشرى--*
*لانك سؤالك موجه للعالم البشرى الجسدى...*
*لانك عامله الإختيارات اول اتنين-- إما العالم البشرى بس-- او-- العالم كله بحيواناته و نبتاته و طيوره و بشره... *
*لما قال دخل الموت العالم انا شيفاها يقصد بيها عالم روح البشر--- لان الرب اتى لينقذ ارواحنا من الموت-- لم يأتى لينقذ اجسادنا-- فاجسادنا بالفعل تموت و تتهالك و تمرض و تعجز لكن ارواحنا هى المهمه لدى الرب--- هى الى هتبقى-- هى الى المفروض بتموت لو بعدت عن الرب-- لان الرب مصدر حياتها-- لإن الرب هو نافخ هذه الروح من نفسه--*
*فهمانى؟؟*
*و غير كدا ادم و حواء كانوا بيتغزوا على النباتات-- و بدليل إن كان مانعهم يأكلوا من ثمار شجره معرفه الخير و الشر-- ده معناه إنهم كانوا بياكلوا-- و مين عارف لو كانوا بياكلوا حيوانات كمان و لا لسا --- و الحيوانات عارفين إنهم منقسمين لنباتيين و لاكلى لحوم-- يعنى كان فى سايكل حياه ماشى طبيعى فى وجود شمس و ماء و اكسوجين---*
*و لم اسمع عن إن الحيوانات كلها كانت اليفه خالص-- اعتقد فى "نوووح" بس هو الى وضح إن على غير العاده اصبحت الحيوانات المفترسه اليفه فقط فى فطره تواجدهم فى الفلك-- *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * لا - مش قاصدى إنه العالم البشرى--*
> * لانك  سؤالك موجه  للعالم البشرى الجسدى...*
> * لانك  عامله الإختيارات اول اتنين-- إما العالم البشرى بس-- او-- العالم كله بحيواناته و نبتاته و طيوره و بشره... *
> * لما قال دخل الموت العالم انا شيفاها يقصد بيها عالم روح البشر--- لان الرب اتى لينقذ ارواحنا من الموت-- لم يأتى لينقذ اجسادنا-- فاجسادنا بالفعل تموت و تتهالك و تمرض و تعجز لكن ارواحنا هى المهمه لدى الرب--- هى الى هتبقى-- هى الى المفروض بتموت لو بعدت عن الرب-- لان الرب مصدر حياتها-- لإن الرب هو نافخ هذه الروح من نفسه--*
> ...


*
أنا جبت سيرة أجساد البشر لا سمح الله ؟؟؟؟
يبقى إنتى ما فهمتنيش يا حبو
أو يمكن أنا اللى ما عرفتش أوضح السؤال
و بعدين إيه اللى جاب يونان النبى لموضوع الفلك تقصدى نوح طبعا*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أنا جبت سيرة أجساد البشر لا سمح الله ؟؟؟؟*
> *يبقى إنتى ما فهمتنيش يا حبو*
> *أو يمكن أنا اللى ما عرفتش أوضح السؤال*
> *و بعدين إيه اللى جاب يونان النبى لموضوع الفلك تقصدى نوح طبعا*



*اقصد نوح ايوا هههههههههههههه*
*انا فهمت كدا لانك قولتى هل معنى كدا إن مفيش حيوانات و لا نباتات كانت بتموت قبل وقوع ادم و حوء او قبل دخول الموت العالم-- فهمت إنك تقصدى موت الجسد*

*



هل جملة دخل الموت الى العالم بحسد إبليس 

معناها إن مافيش حاجة ماتت خالص قبل ما آدم يخطأ ؟؟

يعنى الحيوانات ما كانتش بتموت ؟؟؟

خاااااااااااااالص ؟؟؟

أم كانت الحيوانات بتموت ؟؟؟قبل الخطية 

يعنى السؤال بصيغة تانية :

هل كلمة العالم فى الجملة الأولى تشير الى العالم أجمع أم للعالم البشرى فقط

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
انا شايفا إن سؤالك معناه كدا-- انت بتتكلمى عن موت الاجساد-- او الكائنات --  لانك قولتى هل كانت الحيوانات بتموت و لا مش بتموت-- 
 يعنى سؤالك كله متجه ناحيه الجسد او الشىء الملموس فى الكائنات...


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * اقصد نوح ايوا هههههههههههههه*
> * انا فهمت كدا لانك قولتى هل معنى كدا إن مفيش حيوانات و لا نباتات كانت بتموت قبل وقوع ادم و حوء او قبل دخول الموت العالم-- فهمت إنك تقصدى موت الجسد*


*
لا مش أقصد موت الأجساد 

لكن سؤالى واضح جدا

كان فيه موت للحيوانات و.....الخ  قبل خطية آدم و لا لأ ؟؟

لو قولتى أيوة 

يبقى إنتى بتختارى إن الموت الذى دخل الى العالم بحسد إبليس 

هو موت عالم البشر 

و لو قولتى لأ 

يبقى العكس*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *لا مش أقصد موت الأجساد *
> 
> *لكن سؤالى واضح جدا*
> 
> ...


 ما هو معنى إنك دخلتى الحيوانات و إلخ دى ... يعنى إنت بتتكلمى على الجسد الملموس الفانى--
 لا يا إيروا ------ انا بقصد  دخول الموت عالم البشر الروحى----(او انا فاهمه كدا)
 لانى مقتنعه إن الموت  كان موجود-- موت الجسد كان موجود-- يعنى حتى لو لم  يقع ادم و حواء كانوا هيموتوا جسديا--
ده فهمى او اعتقادى--
 فاهما انا اقصد إيه؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ما هو معنى إنك دخلتى الحيوانات و إلخ دى ... يعنى إنت بتتكلمى على الجسد الملموس الفانى--
> لا يا إيروا ------ انا بقصد  دخول الموت عالم البشر الروحى----(او انا فاهمه كدا)
> لانى مقتنعه إن الموت  كان موجود-- موت الجسد كان موجود--*يعنى حتى لو لم  يقع ادم و حواء كانوا هيموتوا جسديا--*
> ده فهمى او اعتقادى--
> فاهما انا اقصد إيه؟


*
نعم ؟؟؟!!!!
لأ ديه بدعة

و كل مستحدثة بدعة و كل بدعة ضلالة و كل ضلالة فى النار*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *نعم ؟؟؟!!!!*
> *لأ ديه بدعة*
> 
> *و كل مستحدثة بدعة و كل بدعة ضلالة و كل ضلالة فى النار*


 
 يعنى انا ضلاله فى النار---
 مفيش مشكله اركب تكييف هناك هههههههههههههههههههههههه
 ما هو ده الى بقوله-- انا واخده الكلام روحيا -- يعنى الرب اتى لينجينا من الموت--
 هل نجانى من الموت الجسدى؟؟ لا من الموت الروحى--
 اجره الخطيه موت-- هل يقصد الجسدى؟ لا الروحى--
 انا فهماها كدا----
 لو غلط و فعلا بدعه و هرطقه-- يبقى  ابعتى الاداره تشيل كلامى ههههههههههه
 اروح النار لوحدى احسن بدل ما اجر حد ورايا هههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يعنى انا ضلاله فى النار---
> مفيش مشكله اركب تكييف هناك هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ما هو ده الى بقوله-- انا واخده الكلام روحيا -- يعنى الرب اتى لينجينا من الموت--
> هل نجانى من الموت الجسدى؟؟ لا من الموت الروحى--
> ...



*لأ مش مشكلة أروح معاكى النار 

طالما معاكى هتبقى جنة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
_________________________________________________

هو نجانا من الموت الأبدى

و ما تغيريش الموضوع يا حبو

*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 يونيو 2013)

ما هو الموت الابدى هو الموت الروحى--
ملوش دعوه بالجسد--
تنورينى يا باشا فى النار هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو انا كدا بغير الموضوع؟؟:2:
طويب طويب هسكت اهووون:shutup22:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يونيو 2013)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> ما هو الموت الابدى هو الموت الروحى--
> ملوش دعوه بالجسد--
> تنورينى يا باشا فى النار هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> هو انا كدا بغير الموضوع؟؟:2:
> طويب طويب هسكت اهووون:shutup22:


*
أيوة بعدتى عن الفكرة 

بس بلاش تسكتى​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يونيو 2013)

*نيجى بأة للرغى

شوفوا بأة 

حصل موقف مع إبنى أثبت فيه إنى أم فاشلة

(عادى طبعا مش أول مرة )

المهم

هو طلب بطاطس مقلية 

و أنا واقفة بأقلى البطاطس __ أم إيه هو دخل المطبخ و لزق فى البوتاجاز 

فقولت : إبعد عن البوتاجاز عشان النار و الزيت

قال : و مالها النار و الزيت

قولت : الزيت ممكن يطرطش عليك يلسوعك

قال : يعنى إيه يلسوعنى

قولت : يعمل حرق

قال : يعنى إيه حرق ؟

قولت : يعمل واوا و حتوجعك و مش هتخف بسهولة

قال : يعنى لو خبطت فى النار زى كأنى خبطت فى كرسى و لا إيه ؟

قولت : ولة __ غور من وشى _____________________ أم فاشلة : جديدة عليكوا ؟؟؟؟ 

المهم 

مش عارفة ليه يومها كنت محتاجة أوريله أى حد حصل له حرق أو لسوعة على الأقل عشان ينتهى كم الأسئلة الذى لا ينتهى

و جه فى بالى وقتها 

هو ليه آدم ما سألش ربنا إيه هو الموت ؟؟

أكيد هو شافه ففهم 

يعنى لو ما كانش حاجة ماتت قبل كدة ما كانش فهم

كان بأة كلام ربنا له : يوم تأكل منها (تفاسالؤسالفبيلصءيبثضل هعف) (موتا تموت)

و إفهم إنت بأة

إيه رأيكوا فى العبط ؟؟؟*


----------



## soso a (11 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *نيجى بأة للرغى
> 
> شوفوا بأة
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه

لاء تحليل منطقى 

بس ايه دى 





> *(تفاسالؤسالفبيلصءيبثضل هعف) *




بس فى ملاحظه صغيره موت الخطيه غير الموت الجسدى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 يونيو 2013)

soso a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> لاء تحليل منطقى
> 
> ...


*ديه يعنى موتا تموت

الموت الجسدى جزء من نتيجة خطية آدم
*


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 يونيو 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *نيجى بأة للرغى
> 
> شوفوا بأة
> 
> ...




عرفنا دلوقتى من بيدخل الافكار  دى فى دماغك 

بس بجد  هى فعلا دعوه للتفكير 

بس الحاجات الشائكه  دى  اللى مش متفق عليها 
الكنيسه بتخاف انه يستغلها الشيطان لتضليل بعض الناس
مش الكل طبعا 
مشكوره على التوبيك والتوضيح


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 يونيو 2013)

مارياماريا قال:


> عرفنا دلوقتى من بيدخل الافكار  دى فى دماغك
> 
> بس بجد  هى فعلا دعوه للتفكير
> 
> ...


*هو فعلا الولة ليه تأثير كبير 

لكن فى الأغلب تبتقى المواقف اللى بتحصل فى حياتى ليها التأثير الأكبر

فين بأة الحاجات الشائكة اللى إتكلمنا فيها ديه ؟؟؟؟:thnk0001:

و العفو على إيه ؟؟​*


----------

